# Photographic Price Quotes, & Other Questions



## vidrazor (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi folks, I have an opportunity to shoot a cover shot for a small magazine, and I'd like some info if possible. I've never done an assignment like this.

I have to send in a price quote for the shoot. I'm totally green here and not sure how make an appropriate one. I've downloaded a few generic Word and Excel templates, but I'm not sure if they are useful for me.

The shot is basically a location shot of two people, probably at an office, who will pose for the shot, possibly waist-up, and they may possibly be composited against a Manhattan skyline. There's a possibility that it may be done outdoors, weather permitting, and without compositing. I will not be keeping rights to this shot or anything, I just want to bill for the shoot, and possibly the compositing if I'm asked to do so (I'm primarily a photographic retoucher by trade).

Are there any photographic price quotes somewhere that I may base mine on? I looked around the web and didn't find anything. I just want to know how to properly phrase the document, how billing should be for these types of assignments, and if there are any other legalities that I need to know about.

Thanks for any help with this.


----------



## Formatted (Feb 21, 2011)

We need to know some more information about the magazine, where they will use it, how long is the print run and what size page.



> I will not be keeping rights to this shot or anything, I just want to bill for the shoot, and possibly the compositing if I'm asked to do so


 
This is where the problem lies, the magazine would be well within there right to sell the image onto another company who could then print it in there magazine, your best off going for a rights controlled contract rather than just giving them the image and letting them do what they want with it, you litterally could end up thousands out of pocket if you don't.


----------



## vidrazor (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. It's a small healthcare-oriented publication for a non-profit organization. The photo is of two people who organized an event associated with them, and is not ever really going anywhere beyond that, they're just giving the subjects recognition for their efforts. In this situation, I'm not really concerned about the image rights.

I'm really more concerned with the mechanics of the price quote itself.


----------



## KmH (Feb 21, 2011)

Commercial photographers rely on pricing software like fotoQuote Pro: fotoQuote ? Stock and Assignment Photography Price Guide

Your main concern is with how to write a use license. Go to www.asmp.org. On the left click on Business Resources > Pricing Guides > ASMP Licensing Guide and check out their other resources particularly the :: PLUS ::?


----------



## vidrazor (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for your reply, I'll check that out. My main concern, however, is how to write a photographic price quote. Where can I see an example of that without spending $150 or more?


----------



## KmH (Feb 24, 2011)

vidrazor said:


> Thanks for your reply, I'll check that out.....


You bet, any time.


----------



## Christos_2006 (Feb 24, 2011)

vidrazor said:


> Thanks for your reply, I'll check that out. My main concern, however, is how to write a photographic price quote. Where can I see an example of that without spending $150 or more?


 
You will have a better understanding after reading this. 
A Photo Editor - Real World Estimates &#8211; Food and People Shoot for Hispanic Ad Agency


----------



## MichaelsImage (Feb 25, 2011)

This may help you a little...

Stock Photo Price Calculator


----------



## millies (Dec 15, 2011)

vidrazor said:


> Are there any photographic price quotes somewhere that I may base mine on? I looked around the web and didn't find anything. I just want to know how to properly phrase the document, how billing should be for these types of assignments, and if there are any other legalities that I need to know about.
> 
> Thanks for any help with this.



Hi there vidrazor, 

You can use these business quote sample ideas for your photographic price quotes. That should give you a good idea and overview on how to write a quote for clients that get accepted. 

Some great points include:
- You should not say you can do something unless you really can do it. 
- You should only target high-end clients
- You should present yourself well
- You should organize and craft a good quote (with samples)

Good luck with the business.


----------

